# More containers and stuff...



## buddhistsoldier88 (Oct 11, 2007)

got this from insectchats.com... http://superiorenterprise.com/index.php?Su...or%20Enterprise


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2007)

I've bought from them before but have usually found the same stuff cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## AndyWatt (Oct 16, 2007)

Rick said:


> I've bought from them before but have usually found the same stuff cheaper elsewhere.


Hi Rick,

Please could you provide information as to where you source your items?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 16, 2007)

I think the price is quite reasonable, only problem is that minimum order come in bulk quantity and i don't need that many at the same time. Hobbyists staying close to each other can order them in bulk and split it.


----------

